# Outdoor Table/Prep/Storage



## jcglenn1009 (Dec 12, 2019)

I am looking for recommendations for  a table to go between my grill and smoker.  I am looking for a minimum of four feet.  Cabinets would be nice, but a storage shelf on the bottom is a must to hide bags of wood and other cooking stuff.  I would ideally like to be able to prep food outside on it if possible, but the main draw would just be able to sit stuff while cooking.    If anyone has bought one that they real liked or disliked please let me know.


----------



## Cabo (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Cabo (Dec 12, 2019)

I bought this thing at HD for $ 100.  It's probably only 3' wide, but it serves its purpose and I can roll it around wherever I want it.


----------



## bregent (Dec 12, 2019)

Cabo said:


> I bought this thing at HD for $ 100. It's probably only 3' wide, but it serves its purpose and I can roll it around wherever I want it.



Looks nice. I think it's this one:   https://www.homedepot.com/p/Suncast-47-Gal-Patio-Storage-and-Prep-Station-BMPS6400/300496516

You guys just gave me a good Christmas gift idea :)


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 12, 2019)

That looks like a real good one for that---Weather shouldn't hurt it, either!

Bear


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 12, 2019)

I bought a rolling tool chest that had a butcher block looking wooden top. Love it for this purpose.


----------

